# 1935-1940 D-Cell Batteries



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking for any pictures of D Cell batteries from the prewar era.

Thanks


----------



## pgroah (Jul 7, 2008)

*battery pictures*

I pulled these batteries from an old ladies monark horn tank. not exactly what you asked for but maybe close enough. Paul


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 7, 2008)

Here are a few old designs. 

http://www.crystalradio.net/misc/batteries/index.shtml


----------



## JOEL (Jul 8, 2008)

Ray-O Vac, Exp. November 1947, NOS in wrapper. $10 shipped.

Found in the tank of a prewar bike.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 8, 2008)

D'oh, not Ray-O Vac... I think I have another set somewhere.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 8, 2008)

*Eveready*

I think I found what I'm looking for although it would be cooler if I could find an actual flat scan of the attached D Cell Eveready. I shrunk the attached flat scan I found on google and put 2 together and it fits perfectly around a D cell battery. Now I just need to faux a little and break out the decoupage.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok I tracked down an official pre-war era D cell flat battery scan. Check it out...I had to go onto a UK vintage radio repair and restoration forum.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cool, thanks for posting!

Alan


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Aight this is my first sample, these are going to look sharp in a cycleplane tank. 

1
2


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 8, 2008)

Is anyone repoping that battery tray?


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 9, 2008)

...okay...made this in illustrator...no sweat... 
but i am missing a line under 'national carbon co inc.'
who can help me out....?
these are from 1938, exact fit...if it's done i will place the illustrator file....


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 9, 2008)

...and also on ebay...Item number: 270252230129


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 9, 2008)

aasmitty757 said:


> Is anyone repoping that battery tray?




Contact Jerry Peters at Chestnut Hollow. The old girls Roadmaster Tanks have the 4 D Cell battery trays.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 9, 2008)

supper15fiets said:


> ...okay...made this in illustrator...no sweat...
> but i am missing a line under 'national carbon co inc.'
> who can help me out....?
> these are from 1938, exact fit...if it's done i will place the illustrator file....





Nice love the date on yours can you e-mail me a clean scan?

Anyway to move the "size D" up a tad in illustrator?


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 9, 2008)

..here is a final picture..more to come!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 10, 2008)

..mmmm..an other day...this one i like also,
also simpler to make... 
...i'll make some more if i find some...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 10, 2008)

supper15fiets said:


> ..mmmm..an other day...this one i like also,
> also simpler to make...
> ...i'll make some more if i find some...





FYI That'd work but the label is 60's vintage.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 10, 2008)

..o, i thought it was '40 or so...
.....next one....


----------

